# Spring installation



## usingmyrights (Mar 10, 2011)

I just ordered new springs and hardware and all of the bolts are too long even though they are the ones that are supposed to be for my size axle and spring. Do you think it would be ok to stack up about a 1/2 worth of washers on the U-bolts and several washers or a spacer for the hanger bolt?


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2011)

Is the problem the bolts are too long when installed? you can cut off the extra. Or is there not enough threaded area to tighten the nuts all the way? Get shorter u-bolts.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'd either get shorter U bolts or shorten the ones you have. In the event you ever bottom out on a dock (some run out of pavement and drop off). You might get stuck on them sometime.....maybe??


----------



## usingmyrights (Mar 10, 2011)

The threaded part is too short. Unfortunately I ordered them online, so exchange wouldn't be as easy as I'd like. The bad part is that I ordered all of my parts from a trailer website, so I figured they'd have it the right dimensions.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 10, 2011)

The u-bolt I have a are 4" long if that helps.


----------

